# ASUS Radeon HD 5770 Benchmarked



## btarunr (Oct 8, 2009)

Following a recent exposé of pictures and performance figures of the Radeon HD 5750, another one covering that of the ASUS Radeon HD 5770 has surfaced. Using a test bed powered by an AMD Phenom II X4 945, 4 GB of DDR3-1333 memory, and Windows 7 64-bit, a member of the Chinese PC enthusiast portal community MyMyPC.com put an ASUS Radeon HD 5770 accelerator through 3DMark Vantage Performance preset (to yield its GPU score), 3DMark06, and FurMark (to check temperatures). It was compared to other popular graphics accelerators in (or around) the sub-$200 league, including Radeon HD 4890, GeForce GTX 260, and GeForce GTX 275. While in the 3DMark06 test the Radeon HD 5770 edges past the GeForce GTX 260, with 3DMark Vantage (GPU score), it lags behind the rest of the league, by at least around 1000 points. This gives an indication that as far as performance goes, the Radeon HD 5770 could be comparable to the Radeon HD 4870, at least in these applications. 



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## mystikl (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks like the 128-bit memory interface really crippled it in Vantage.


----------



## js01 (Oct 8, 2009)

Why is the Cpu running at 800mhz? I didn't think that cool and quiet reduced the speed that much.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 8, 2009)

I was wonder the same thing, why is it at only 800mhz? and yes that 128 is putting a damper on that score, consider the cpu is running at 800mhz lmao

From what I see this card isn't much better than a 4870, is this card around the same price as the 4870?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 8, 2009)

When idling, Cool'n'Quiet drops the multiplier to 4.00x, and vCore to ~0.9V.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 8, 2009)

CrackerJack said:


> I was wonder the same thing, why is it at only 800mhz? and yes that 128 is putting a damper on that score, consider the cpu is running at 800mhz lmao
> 
> From what I see this card isn't much better than a 4870, is this card around the same price as the 4870?



HD4870 is high-end card, while this one is mid-range. Beside, it supports DX11. I wouldn't buy 4870 over this.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Very interesting, was hoping it would be a bit faster.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 8, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> HD4870 is high-end card, while this one is mid-range. Beside, it supports DX11. I wouldn't buy 4870 over this.



I know that, but how well will it perform in DX11 games? It may support it, but run like shit


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 8, 2009)

I rather it would run, than it wound't run at all, like 4870.


----------



## Fernandz (Oct 8, 2009)

CrackerJack said:


> I know that, but how well will it perform in DX11 games? It may support it, but run like shit



I don't think so, it's only 15% slower than HD 4890 in Vantage (in 3Dmark 06 all are almost the same), it's a midrange card, and it's very efficient... 

If you compare the Vantage result with the TDP, you will see:

4770 -  8714 / 108W = 80,7 3Dmarks/W
4890 - 10327 / 190W = 54,4 3Dmarks/W

GTX 260   9736 / 182W  = 53,5 3Dmarks/W
GTX 275  11278 / 219W = 51,5 3Dmarks/W

The 15% difference between 5770 and 4890 in Vantage is in line with the 256 -> 128 bits reduction in mem bandwidth.

Then, i'ts a very good card, but is midrange. If you are looking for power, you'll need the HD 5870, or wait for 5870x2.


----------



## Nothgrin (Oct 8, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I rather it would run, than it wound't run at all, like 4870.



DX 11 hardware may be out but the software is still a bit aways. By the time DX 11 software is fully up and running there should be better cards at cheaper prices. So at this point they are pretty much the same.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 8, 2009)

I expect the cores of these little speed demons to go over 1,1 Ghz


----------



## LaidLawJones (Oct 8, 2009)

These new cards have dropped the 4000 series to unbelievably low prices. $125 for base 4870 and $145(before mir gamble)for 1gig ver. 

While I like the idea of DX11, I just can't resist the lure of a 4870. The 5770 should be priced at ~$150 or it won't be able to compete with it's own line up. As pointed out, no benchmarks on DX11 games and it does not perform as well as a 4890. Bit of a gamble to buy this card imo. 

Depending on price, the 5850 could be only $100 more. That is a good chunk of cash more, but may be worth the month to save up for it. Even the 4870 is 256 bit.


----------



## cauby (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm waiting for the 5750...If it's at the same price point of the 4870 and with almost the same perfomance(1 or 2fps of difference in games),then it's a must buy for me.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 8, 2009)

LaidLawJones said:


> These new cards have dropped the 4000 series to unbelievably low prices. $125 for base 4870 and $145(before mir gamble)for 1gig ver.
> 
> While I like the idea of DX11, I just can't resist the lure of a 4870. The 5770 should be priced at ~$150 or it won't be able to compete with it's own line up. As pointed out, no benchmarks on DX11 games and it does not perform as well as a 4890. Bit of a gamble to buy this card imo.
> 
> Depending on price, the 5850 could be only $100 more. That is a good chunk of cash more, but may be worth the month to save up for it. Even the 4870 is 256 bit.



based on the battleforge DX11 benchmark for the HD5870 DX11 performs better than DX10 with more features, but yea this card is a gamble, still, if the HD4870 price drops to like 100 bucks I will probably buy one for sure.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's a size comparo between HD 5870, HD 5850, and HD 5770 (no, Jared didn't make this one ):


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 8, 2009)

We wouldn't be seeing a 5830 then?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2009)

This is a pretty nice card.  The 5750/5770 will be ideal mid-range video cards once the drivers mature a bit.  And, with battleforge showing frame rate improvements DX11 titles shouldn't pose an issue.  However, it still a wait and see approach.  In all the 5700 series is living up to the performance expected of it assuming it will be affordable.


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG nvidia is obsolete


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 8, 2009)

Everyone that keeps comparing the nV cards to the ATi cards keeps talking about the low bus width. It's been low forever guys, several generations of cards in fact.
Don't you think that the engineers that came up with the GPU of this complexity would figure out the bus width they need by now?:shadedshu
If it's limiting did you ever figure that maybe it's supposed to do so by their planning?
*rant complete*
Sorry everyone, but I had to release that after hearing this age old argument that has all but made my eyes and ears bleed.



buggalugs said:


> OMG nvidia is obsolete


Lol, I saw that same sentence exactly somewhere else in TPU. Gonna find it and add them to my sig, lol!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 8, 2009)

Very surprised to see it running so hot in Furmark.


From what I have seen so far it looks like the HD5770 scales exceptionally well when over clocking the CPU. 

Vantage score and 3dMark06 score aren't bad at all for stock speeds. With some over clocking this card should be able to out perform HD4890.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 8, 2009)

What a shame the benchmarking doesnt include a 4770 for comparison. And also, why "only" 3dmark06 and vantage, esp. the 3dmark06 which is probably CPU constrained in this instance. Want to see some real world FPS figures to compare.

Let's hope w1z gets a card soon, and does a *proper review*


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 8, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> What a shame the benchmarking doesnt include a 4770 for comparison. And also, why "only" 3dmark06 and vantage, esp. the 3dmark06 which is probably CPU constrained in this instance. Want to see some real world FPS figures to compare.




I'm very familiar with HD4770 and from everything I am seeing the HD5770 is at least 1.6x better which is right on with the info that ATI is putting out. 
HD5770 is a much better card than HD4770.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2009)

LaidLawJones said:


> These new cards have dropped the 4000 series to unbelievably low prices. $125 for base 4870 and $145(before mir gamble)for 1gig ver.
> 
> While I like the idea of DX11, I just can't resist the lure of a 4870. The 5770 should be priced at ~$150 or it won't be able to compete with it's own line up. As pointed out, no benchmarks on DX11 games and it does not perform as well as a 4890. Bit of a gamble to buy this card imo.
> 
> Depending on price, the 5850 could be only $100 more. That is a good chunk of cash more, but may be worth the month to save up for it. Even the 4870 is 256 bit.



Actually 4870 512mb cards have been $125 for quiet a while now and I have seen a few get MIR's now and then, and the 1gb were about $150 for quiet a while also.


----------



## lism (Oct 8, 2009)

mystikl said:


> Looks like the 128-bit memory interface really crippled it in Vantage.



There's no need for a bigger bus then 128bit on this card since the GDDR5 will compensate that. Its even cheaper to produce a card with just 128bits wide bus. Saying it needs more is kinda stupid. This is not an high-end card. The score looks defenitly good.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 8, 2009)

inferKNOX said:


> Everyone that keeps comparing the nV cards to the ATi cards keeps talking about the low bus width. It's been low forever guys, several generations of cards in fact.
> Don't you think that the engineers that came up with the GPU of this complexity would figure out the bus width they need by now?:shadedshu
> If it's limiting did you ever figure that maybe it's supposed to do so by their planning?
> *rant complete*
> Sorry everyone, but I had to release that after hearing this age old argument that has all but made my eyes and ears bleed.



I haven't seen anyone comparing this card to any Nvidia card. They have compared it to the HD4890, a card that has exactly the same specs of the HD5770 except for the memory bus. That is a fact, a hard fact and it's slower, hence anyone can conclude it is because of the memory bandwidth. 3Dmarks are less memory dependant than games in general so the difference might be bigger in games. We'll see when Wizzard makes his review.


----------



## Imsochobo (Oct 8, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> I haven't seen anyone comparing this card to any Nvidia card. They have compared it to the HD4890, a card that has exactly the same specs of the HD5770 except for the memory bus. That is a fact, a hard fact and it's slower, hence anyone can conclude it is because of the memory bandwidth. 3Dmarks are less memory dependant than games in general so the difference might be bigger in games. We'll see when Wizzard makes his review.



True

Everyone, expect massive bumps in performance once you up the memory clock.

The gains must be large for such a shader powerfull videocard!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 8, 2009)

It's easy to simulate the performance. You just have to drop the mem clocks of a HD4890 down to simulate the supposed bandwidth of ~77GB/s


----------



## Kaleid (Oct 8, 2009)

As I've said before very good idle power consumption.. other than that not so impressive. At least not for the price.

5770 score:
http://www.techpowerup.com/img/09-10-08/118c.jpg

My system score with 4770 @ 900/1200Mhz:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1070828

GPU score:
4770: 8055
5770: 8714


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow that 128-bit interface put this card in bad times.


----------



## LaidLawJones (Oct 8, 2009)

> based on the battleforge DX11 benchmark for the HD5870 DX11 performs better than DX10 with more features, but yea this card is a gamble, still, if the HD4870 price drops to like 100 bucks I will probably buy one for sure.



I've decided to take advantage of the old tech. An XFX 1G for 145 -20 for MIR, is more than I can resist. I can almost replace all 3 of my 3870's with one card. Next payday it will be two 4870's. 

Thanx to ATI for releasing quality products and lowering the prices of their older stock.

I will build a new gaming rig in the summer and take advantage of DX11 at that point and time. I still run 98SE on one section and don't know how a DX11 card would like that.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Oct 9, 2009)

LaidLawJones said:


> I've decided to take advantage of the old tech. An XFX 1G for 145 -20 for MIR, is more than I can resist. I can almost replace all 3 of my 3870's with one card. Next payday it will be two 4870's.
> 
> Thanx to ATI for releasing quality products and lowering the prices of their older stock.
> 
> I will build a new gaming rig in the summer and take advantage of DX11 at that point and time. I still run 98SE on one section and don't know how a DX11 card would like that.



strange my old 2x 3870's match my 4870 512 when i had it


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 9, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> I haven't seen anyone comparing this card to any Nvidia card.


Complaints about the bus are practically always in comparison to nv's 512-bit bus. As you see, it's a hot favourite:


mystikl said:


> Looks like the 128-bit memory interface really crippled it in Vantage.





PCpraiser100 said:


> Wow that 128-bit interface put this card in bad times.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 9, 2009)

inferKNOX said:


> Complaints about the bus are practically always in comparison to nv's 512-bit bus. As you see, it's a hot favourite:



Whatever.
Just take a look at the 4890 spec.


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 9, 2009)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Whatever.
> Just take a look at the 4890 spec.


Check my System Specs, I know the spec of the 4890 quite well thanks.
I also know where the bus argument is drawn from... it's source.


----------



## Imsochobo (Oct 9, 2009)

No matter what, the card is cheap to make.

Like a 4770, and it got higher bandwidth than 4770.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 9, 2009)

dumn it is very close to 4870 performance


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 9, 2009)

inferKNOX said:


> Complaints about the bus are practically always in comparison to nv's 512-bit bus. As you see, it's a hot favourite:





inferKNOX said:


> Check my System Specs, I know the spec of the 4890 quite well thanks.
> *I also know where* the bus argument is drawn from... it's source.



It's clear you don't. You just quoted two posts that have nothing to do with Nvidia or 512 bit, from two members that use Ati cards. If you know your card you should know that it has the exact same specs as the HD5770 except for the fact that it has much higher mem bandwidth and it should just take you a look at the benchmarks to see that the HD5770 is signficantly slower in (not so memory hungry) 3Dmark. The argument about Nvidia's 512 bit vs Ati's 256 bit is *absolutely pointless* here, since both Ati cards are using the same GDDR5 memory and thus half the bus width automatically means half the bandwidth.

Not to mention it's been you and only you who has brought that argument to the table. I suggest you clean up your paranoia. No one's saying this is a bad card or an slow card, but that it's been bottlenecked by the memory is almost unquestionable.

But, all in all, pron inspector has probably better replied to your argument by saying:

Whatever.


----------



## perkam (Oct 9, 2009)

Theoretically, a card with half the bus width but double the memory speed should offer the same performance as a card with double the bus width and half the memory speed. 

I.e. 128-bit + GDDR5 is theoretically equal to 256-bit GDDR5 in terms of bandwith, and as long as the GPU core is able to access sufficient bandwith, the 128-bit bus limitation won't really matter. 

However, this can be said of cards with stream processors less than 800 only. The second you start putting 1200 shaders into a 128-bit card, you're creating a bottleneck that cannot be removed even if you paired GDDR6 with it.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Oct 9, 2009)

less than I expected,


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 9, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> It's clear you don't.


Oh, ya, okay you've convinced me; I don't know my own card.
While we're at it, yeah, I'm saying the people complaining about bus are using nVidias.
And don't forget that I'm paranoid and have a gun under my pillow waiting for you to walk in my door.

Read between the lines of what I'm saying a bit before you go off in a rant.


inferKNOX said:


> ...where the...argument is drawn from... it's source.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Oct 9, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> dumn it is very close to 4870 performance



but look at the memory bandwith , it's not much better than a 3870 



> The ATI Radeon HD 5770 is expected to be released on October 13th for $159. This DX11 card features 800 stream processors, a 850MHz core, 1GB GDDR5 memory at 4.8GHz, 1.36 teraFLOPS computing power, 128-bit memory bus, 76.8GB/s memory bandwidth, 18W idle power consumption and 108W load power consumption.



that makes it not much better than a than a 4870 , i thought these was supposed to beat the 4870 and match the 4890 or even beat it  ?


----------



## Meizuman (Oct 9, 2009)

Argh to the first chart.  I'm colorblind goddammit! 

Ninja: It must be my brains, I can see it right for few seconds, then the colors start to fade and dance in my eyes, changing places and that sort of things. Drives me maaadd!


----------



## LaidLawJones (Oct 10, 2009)

> strange my old 2x 3870's match my 4870 512 when i had it



That is why I used the qualifier,   almost.

The three I have and modded are 4890 comparable. I am tired of the hassles with them and that's why I'm going 4870.


----------



## GPUCafe (Oct 10, 2009)

Here you go: http://gpucafe.com/2009/10/ati-radeon-hd-5770-benchmarks/


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 11, 2009)

This card is going to 1up the HD4890 big time.


Big handicap that has been noticed is that images of HD5770 show a single Crossfire finger which will limit crossfire configuration to a max of 2 HD5770s.

A multi card crossfire "T" type of crossfire bridge rated for higher bandwidth could possibly overcome this handicap.

For now it looks like more than 2 HD5770s in Crossfire will not be possible with standard crossfire bridge.



I really wanted to see some quad fire HD5770 reviews. The benchmarks with 4 HD5770s would be insane.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Oct 11, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> This card is going to 1up the HD4890 big time.
> 
> 
> Big handicap that has been noticed is that images of HD5770 show a single Crossfire finger which will limit crossfire configuration to a max of 2 HD5770s.
> ...



why would you want 4 5770's ? , you might as well pay for 2 of the 5850's which would proberly cost less


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 11, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> why would you want 4 5770's ? , you might as well pay for 2 of the 5850's which would proberly cost less



Not sure yet. Just pointing out that it appears that the HD5770 has been deliberately crippled for multi GPU crossfire configurations.

2 HD5850s at $269.99 each is around $540.
4 HD5770s at $169.99 is around $680.

I have no idea how these 2 configurations compare in performance but it would have been cool to be able to know. With the single finger for the HD5770 it will be hard to ever know.  It's crippled.

I would have liked to have seen some quadfire performance reviews for the HD5770 like this one that was done for the HD4770:  http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/test...i_quad_crossfire/s05.php?benchmark=3dmv&lang=


----------



## GPUCafe (Oct 11, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> This card is going to 1up the HD4890 big time.
> 
> 
> *Big handicap that has been noticed is that images of HD5770 show a single Crossfire finger which will limit crossfire configuration to a max of 2 HD5770s.*
> ...


Where? Both 5770 & 5750 have dual CrossFire connectors on the reference board. You might see a cheaper board (non-reference) by Sapphire or TUL down the road with one CrossFire connector, but all the boards at launch that I know of will have dual connectors.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 11, 2009)

GPUCafe said:


> Where? Both 5770 & 5750 have dual CrossFire connectors on the reference board. You might see a cheaper board (non-reference) by Sapphire or TUL down the road with one CrossFire connector, but all the boards at launch that I know of will have dual connectors.






Thanks. Forget about what I posted. A misunderstanding due to lack of information.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 11, 2009)

So simple and powerful.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 11, 2009)

I just got on newegg for the first time in forever and saw the 5 series were out. WIN


----------



## TechGuru (Oct 12, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Following a recent exposé of pictures and performance figures of the Radeon HD 5750, another one covering that of the ASUS Radeon HD 5770 has surfaced. Using a test bed powered by an AMD Phenom II X4 945, 4 GB of DDR3-1333 memory, and Windows 7 64-bit, a member of the Chinese PC enthusiast portal community MyMyPC.com put an ASUS Radeon HD 5770 accelerator through 3DMark Vantage Performance preset (to yield its GPU score), 3DMark06, and FurMark (to check temperatures). It was compared to other popular graphics accelerators in (or around) the sub-$200 league, including Radeon HD 4890, GeForce GTX 260, and GeForce GTX 275. While in the 3DMark06 test the Radeon HD 5770 edges past the GeForce GTX 260, with 3DMark Vantage (GPU score), it lags behind the rest of the league, by at least around 1000 points. This gives an indication that as far as performance goes, the Radeon HD 5770 could be comparable to the Radeon HD 4870, at least in these applications.
> 
> [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/09-10-08/118a_thm.jpg[/URL] [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/09-10-08/118b_thm.jpg[/URL] [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/09-10-08/118c_thm.jpg[/URL] [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/09-10-08/118e_thm.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Sources: MyMyPC, Expreview



What audio solution will you recommend?


----------

